# Bad fishing trip 12/6



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

I was thinking today would have been great fishing but it turned out really bad. The temperature and wind this morning was perfect but not a single bite. I started at Pelican bridge, W Frenchtown, broken bridge and still nothing. I decided to go towards Winnie to try some new sports and on my way I was pulled over by Galveston PD for being parked at a side road, kind of weird. I ended up at Anahuac National Wildlife Refuge and Fort Anahuac Park but still nothing. I decided it was time to end it. Did anyone have any luck today with flounder? I was only gone for 2 weeks


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

high pressure, bluebird day. wait another day or two after the next front


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

Laguna Freak said:


> high pressure, bluebird day. wait another day or two after the next front


I guess I have no other choice but to wait sad3sm


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Except the GPD encounter, you had a very good scenic trip on a very nice day. It beats working for sure.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Jason_E said:


> I guess I have no other choice but to wait sad3sm


Yup, I've had the same feelings or expectations prior to launching and then bam, goose egg.

Kind of like Tran put it, you had a better experience than I did today. The best thing that had happened to me since I left the house at 0800, I had a belt buster from Dairy Queen and it was pretty good. lol joking.


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

I put the yak in Christmas this morning and fished Churchill mostly.
Caught a nice spec a small spec and a decent sand trout.
The current was ripping through Churchill all morning.
I headed back in at about 12:30 and the wind was howling across Christmas.
I have a Frontier yak with a Honda OB....if it wasn't for the motor no way was I going to paddle against the wind and current to get back to my truck.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I had the truck backed up to the boat and watched the fog out the back window. Went to the barber shop and told lies.


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

TranTheMan said:


> Except the GPD encounter, you had a very good scenic trip on a very nice day. It beats working for sure.


Scenic trip indeed. I went to spots that I've never thought I would go. :dance:


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

redexpress said:


> I had the truck backed up to the boat and watched the fog out the back window. Went to the barber shop and told lies.


Telling them about the big whopper that got away today... LOL


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried for flounder off the POC Little Jetties yesterday and not even a bump.
Some days are like that. It was good to get outside though.
I was starting to get cabin fever after a week or so of having a bad cold and the weather being crappy.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice day when I got home, fished off my doc in the small lake and caught 
a very nice bass on a motor-oil colored worm. Released I suspect it was
close to 3 lb. There were two more that measured about 6" .


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

there are fishermen, and there are flounder fishermen who only come out this time of the year. Gotta expand your horizon, there are other kinda species you can fish for.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a friend who never fails to loose a 20 plus pounder on those kind of days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

been hit hard by heavy snow...well, put lines away, wait till next spring comes.


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

Ethan Hunt said:


> there are fishermen, and there are flounder fishermen who only come out this time of the year. Gotta expand your horizon, there are other kinda species you can fish for.


I am new to saltwater fishing and I have to say Red Snapper and Flounder are the type of species I like catching so far, oh and shark. I should have brought my freshwater tackle with me but I didn't


----------

